# Ford 5000 distributor



## Steve Bice (Jan 18, 2020)

I recently purchased a Ford 5000 (AS IS). I found more things botched up on it, that I can count. I expected the challenge, after all this was going to be a retirement project.
This brings me to the main reason for my post. My tractor is a 1974 Ford 5000 gasser. After exhausting all of my options, ( regional tractor stores & internet ) I find that the distributor and cap has been discontinued. The closest I came to replacement was Steiner tractor, $150 for the cap, and $500 for the distributor.
Now, I know that I'm not the only one with this problem, and I'm sure that someone has found a better solution for this monetary rape. I did find a early Ford pinto cap that may fit with a couple of modifications, but does nothing about replacing the distributor. Does any of the earlier model distributor housings fit the 5000? The internal shaft and drive gear can be swapped if the housing, and cap is more available. Please let me know if, and how you may have solved this issue.


----------



## Steve Bice (Jan 18, 2020)

Yesterday i decided to venture deeper into the agricultural area here in Indiana, and search for that distributer cap that seems to be so rare and expensive. I put well over 100 miles on my vehicle, and enjoyed talking "tractor" to a lot of people. My efforts were not fruitful. My head hung low I headed home. I came across an antique shop, that rented booths to local venders. I never turn down the chance to find a good deal, so I stopped in. Feeling a little depressed, I looked into a tight corner of one booth and "SUPRISE" 'no' not the distributor cap, but a pair of OEM headlights, also missing from my tractor. A little sandpaper, and paint, and I may not have a running tractor, but I will have a pretty one. 
When we are searching for the rare things in life, they may not come to us as we wish, but they do in Gods time.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Steve-- what is actually wrong with the distributor and cap?, your photo shows the outside to be workable,are the internals worn out?.

a solid tractor shown in your photos, anyway good luck with your restore, should look spiffy when you get this all finished.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Distributors are usually rebuildable. What is wrong with yours? Your governor and distributor drive is identical to the 3 cylinder models of that era.
Probably the distrubutor is too with the exception of it having a 4 lobe cam instead of 3. If there is something catastrophically wrong with your distributor I'll lay odds you could pull your 4 lobe cam and shaft and drop it into a 3 cylinder distributor body.
Google this number (I hate google so use duck duck go as my search engine)
84222510 
That's the New Holland part number for a 5000 distributor cap. I found several parts sellers that have them. Not cheap but at $78 a lot less than the price you listed.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I was rather intrigued by your photos, particularly the one with the barbequed piston crowns. I can't help but wonder why you're so determined to continue the quest for a running gas engine? Perhaps you are a true collector known to "seek the rare bird" and wanting everything original? The 5000 gas could be that rare bird. I won't even guess at how many were built, I just know that I've never seen or heard of one in captivity through all my years of dealing with tractors. I know everyone enjoys a challenge(at least most of us), but I'm no great fan of gas tractors. If the project were mine and needed as much work as yours must, I'd be seriously considering building it up as a diesel. I believe those parts would be much easier to find, and the end result would be a better overall unit. Look how much fun you're having locating a distributor cap. 

Just my stubborn opinion, and not truly offered as advice. As always, it's your tractor, your money, and your choice. I wish you the best of luck in your searches and may you have many happy hours tinkering with your new toy.


----------



## Steve Bice (Jan 18, 2020)

FredM said:


> Steve-- what is actually wrong with the distributor and cap?, your photo shows the outside to be workable,are the internals worn out?.
> 
> a solid tractor shown in your photos, anyway good luck with your restore, should look spiffy when you get this all finished.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Fedup,
The 5000 gassers arent sooo rare. Uncommon is more like it.
I've known of at least 6 or 8 of them. I still have a Gas tank for one that my pal Kenny parted out. There is a bit to changing one over to diesel but none of it it is too hard. You need the head, pistons, and fuel delivery system.
That's just swapping parts really.
The intake manifolds are different too but at least on the 5000 gasser you can reuse the oil bath filter in the nose of the tractor.
The 3/4000 gassers used a different-paper filter in the left side hood vs the oil bath on the diesels.
I have converted three of the 3 cyl engines from gas to diesel. The block and bottom end - crank, rods and cam are identical between the two as is the entire valve train. Same for the 4 cyl engines.
You're not so stubborn imo.
I kinda got tired of messing with points and carbs and have gone all diesel myself.
Photos show my latest project. This engine was a 192 ci gasser in a 4000. It is now a 201ci diesel with all fresh bottom end and new sleeves and pistons, etc. 
I was fortunate that it was sleeved before. It was pretty nasty inside from having sat out with no rain cap on the stack but the sleeves pushed out with the pistons so it made the reman pretty easy.
I have parts in this from 3 different engines - plus the new stuff.
Steve Bice, you picked a great tractor for your project.
I hope you have fun with it.


----------



## Steve Bice (Jan 18, 2020)

Hi Fred
The cap looks ok from the outside, but the contacts are spinning in their seats. I did file the ends and placed a drop of epoxy on the back of each contact, but I don't trust them. Should the rotor hang up on the contacts it could cause damage to a distributor that is priced at $500. 
I may have found one at a local New Holland dealership. It has been ordered and I have to wait until Friday to see if its a proper fit. 
Steve


----------



## Steve Bice (Jan 18, 2020)

Ultradog said:


> Fedup,
> The 5000 gassers arent sooo rare. Uncommon is more like it.
> I've known of at least 6 or 8 of them. I still have a Gas tank for one that my pal Kenny parted out. There is a bit to changing one over to diesel but none of it it is too hard. You need the head, pistons, and fuel delivery system.
> That's just swapping parts really.
> ...


----------



## Steve Bice (Jan 18, 2020)

Ultradog
Yes the Diesel tends to be more dependable, but I am just the opposite. I recently purchased a diesel school bus. Every time I start it up, I want to jump out with a wrench and tighten every bolt on it. The pinging of a diesel takes time to get used to.








I have to keep it plugged in when it gets cold, and some times we get real cold winds off of lake Michigan. I plan to move snow with this tractor and my experience with gas engines will get me out of the cold weather quicker than the diesel. I'm not totally against it, but like you, that's just my opinion. I like the low end torque of a diesel, and I like the quick response of gas.


----------



## Steve Bice (Jan 18, 2020)

Ultradog said:


> Distributors are usually rebuildable. What is wrong with yours? Your governor and distributor drive is identical to the 3 cylinder models of that era.
> Probably the distrubutor is too with the exception of it having a 4 lobe cam instead of 3. If there is something catastrophically wrong with your distributor I'll lay odds you could pull your 4 lobe cam and shaft and drop it into a 3 cylinder distributor body.
> Google this number (I hate google so use duck duck go as my search engine)
> 84222510
> That's the New Holland part number for a 5000 distributor cap. I found several parts sellers that have them. Not cheap but at $78 a lot less than the price you listed.


----------



## Steve Bice (Jan 18, 2020)

Yes I did repair the distributor, no real problem there. The previous owner had stacked so many washers behind the vacuum advance, there was no way it could function. The governor was disconnected. I think he was trying to smooth out a rough running engine. I found a broken a broken valve spring and some badly pitted exhaust valves when i took the head off. 
The price of the distributor cap is what really bothered me($150 Steiner). I've replaced many distributor caps and never paid more than $20 for the whole kit. I did look into the 3 cyl. distributor but didn't need it. What I would like to do is find an older distributor housing that would fit my governor housing. The older distributor caps are cheaper and easier to find. The internal parts can be swapped out, and made to mesh up with what I have.
Tomorrow I find out if New Holland was able to locate the 5000 cap.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Steve Bice said:


> Hi Fred
> The cap looks ok from the outside, but the contacts are spinning in their seats.


Fair enough Steve, you have this under control.


----------



## Steve Bice (Jan 18, 2020)

Here is an update to the distributor cap issue. I went back to my New Holland dealership, and we ran the original part number through one of his suppliers. We found C3XF12106A gave us a hit on what fits my Ford 5000. I got the cap for $50. When i picked it up, it looked like it had been sitting in a warehouse for the past 50 years, it must be new old stock, I saved over $100 by not accepting my first bid and being persistent.
A big thank you to those of you who posted my thread, with advise. The tractor is not running yet, but this gets me over one of my biggest hurtles.


----------

